# Convert propane to charcoal grill



## flaming yawn (May 23, 2015)

Hi Ya'll-

I have a Brinkmann 2500 propane that has seen it's last days. I would like to convert it for charcoal and I have a few questions and ideas. I will of course remove the tank and burners from the frame and put something over the bottom to hold the briquettes. Most articles I have found suggest 18 GA metal plates or heavy duty foil trays. I am considering unglazed tile to help spread the heat. What do you think?

Will I need to do anything else to the grill? There are holes in the side for a rotisserie so there should be plenty of air flow. What could I do to dial down the airflow when needed?  

Am I asking for too much out of this project? Any ideas and tips would be appreciated.

Thanks!

Randy


----------



## b-one (May 23, 2015)

I'm not one to build but some pics of the unit may help others give you some guidance.


----------



## smoke83340 (Jul 1, 2015)

did you ever do this?  My Weber is dead and I've tried repairing it to no avail...

what about lining the bottom with fire-hardened brick pavers with spaces so the ash can fall through?


----------



## flaming yawn (Jul 4, 2015)

I never had a chance to try it before the grill found its way to the curb. I would still like to try it in the new grill. Gas is great for convenience but charcoal adds so much flavor.

I have thought about putting one or two brickets in the grill to add smoke.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 4, 2015)

I think you might be better off with bbq grates from older gas grills thrown out or from homies.  I googled your model and came up with too many different pictures. I don't think you need to dial down the air flow unless it's coming from  the bottom where a grease pan goes.   If that's the case a piece of stainless or any other non poisonous metal laid /rolled/bent on the bottom would work.  Then add your grate for coals. You can always drill holes in the side and add bolts and a nut to hold this in place.  Above that do the same if you current grill doesn't afford the right height for the meat. Lastly  drill a hole in the top for a dampener to open and close to regulate the heat escape.  Also maybe run an aluminum leader pipe down to about 2-3" of the bottom as to not allow the smoke to escape but help in venting it.  This also works good for webers , just need  rectangular grills.  But anything to keep airflow under the coals will work.


----------

